# [RISOLTO]wine : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to

## magowiz

ciao a tutti,

quando tento di lanciare wine o winecfg ottengo tre o quattro righe come queste come output :

```
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

```

e sembra non succedere nulla.

ho una ati mobility radeon 9000 igp con i driver del kernel (non quelli della ati)

il mio wine è il  0.9.39

compilato con le seguenti use flags :

```

X alsa cups dbus esd hal jack jpeg  ldap nas ncurses opengl oss scanner xml
```

Se servono altre info ditelo e le fornirò.Last edited by magowiz on Wed Aug 01, 2007 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Quello è solamente un "warning" (avviso), pertanto non è da preoccuparsi. Per, quando scrivi

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e sembra non succedere nulla.
> 
> 

 

intendi che non si apre nessuna finesta o non viene restituito nessun output?

Hai provato ad eseguire wine con una configurazione nuova (sposta o rimuovi ~/.wine)?

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Quello è solamente un "warning" (avviso), pertanto non è da preoccuparsi. Per, quando scrivi
> 
>  *magowiz wrote:*   
> 
> e sembra non succedere nulla.
> ...

 

esattamente, non succede nulla per diverso tempo(ne altro output che non sia quel messaggio, ne nessuna finestra), dopodichè mi stanco e lo "ammazzo"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato ad eseguire wine con una configurazione nuova (sposta o rimuovi ~/.wine)?

 

sì ho provato, inoltre ho notato una cosa : invece di crearmi la dir .wine me ne crea una del tipo .wine-XXXX dove le X sono sostituite con una sequenza casuale di numeri e lettere, a ogni avvio cambia la sequenza e conseguentemente la dir. Comunque ho provato a far piazza pulita di tutte quelle dir e lanciarlo in maniera "pulita" ma nulla. sempre stesso warning e non succede nulla.

----------

## magowiz

Ho provato a disabilitare tutta la roba relativa ad aiglx beryl e composite, e armato di molta pazienza ho riprovato a lanciare winecfg e dopo qualche minuto è partito, l'errore di prima non c'era più per il fatto che ho rimosso la roba relativa ad aixgl, comunque sia è davvero lentissimo anche dopo la configurazione wine per lanciare un'applicazione ci mette qualche minuto.

Ho poi scoperto poi il significato di quelle sequenze di caratteri dopo .wine- , praticamente winecfg prepara una cartella temporanea dove iniziare a mettere le impostazioni, solo dopo aver creato tutto il necessario in essa la sposta in .wine

----------

## Scen

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> il mio wine è il  0.9.39
> 
> compilato con le seguenti use flags :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sei sicuro ti servano TUTTE quelle USE abilitate?

Se non ti servono, comincerei a disabilitare scanner,nas,ldap,jack,esd (io ho disabilitato quest'ultime e abilitato il resto, e non ho mai avuto problemi simili al tuo). Ricompila e facci sapere!

----------

## topper_harley

Credo anch'io che il warning non abbia nulla a che fare con wine.

Da quando utilizzo i driver opensource (RADEON) per la mia scheda ati ottengo questo warning ogni volta che lancio un applicazione che richiede il direct rendering (senza per altro creare problemi).

```
andrea@apocalipse ~ $ glxgears

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
```

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   il mio wine è il  0.9.39
> 
> compilato con le seguenti use flags :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho ricompilato omettendo tutte le use flag superflue da te indicate ma la situazione non è migliorata, ci impiega sempre 3 min per avviare anche solo il blocco note di windows.

----------

## Scen

Ok, allora il problema risiede da qualche altra parte. Siccome l'argomento iniziale della discussione era un altro, e visto che hai già aperto un altro topic nel forum Internazionale relativamente a questo problema, direi che sarebbe più conveniente

aggiungere [RISOLTO] a questa discussione

continuare nell'altro topic  :Wink: 

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok, allora il problema risiede da qualche altra parte. Siccome l'argomento iniziale della discussione era un altro, e visto che hai già aperto un altro topic nel forum Internazionale relativamente a questo problema, direi che sarebbe più conveniente
> 
> aggiungere [RISOLTO] a questa discussione
> 
> continuare nell'altro topic 
> ...

 

ok

----------

